

The World is Digital - TriinT
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/the-world-is-digital

======
th0ma5
This is a bunch of rambling gibberish. I sort of checked out when he said that
the universe could be represented digitally. Theoretically true, but that
doesn't mean it is the basis of things. The problem is like with PI, and
trying to determine the circumference of a circle... the precision is
asymptotic, and so it is with a digital sample of the world. Simply, the
amount of which that can be represented digitally is limited by your digital
sample, which has to be continually improved. It is much simpler to think that
the world is analog, with the equations that represent the analog pattern, or
C = PI * d .......

~~~
biohacker42
It sure is. And not only that but he had Bill Wulf and Alan Kay try to tell
him it is gibberish but the light bulb never went on.

